# Dynamite plant food



## richardtf (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys! has anyone here use the dynamite plant food as a alternative for seachem root tabs?
is it safe for aquarium use? is it safe for fish?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100598...la-_-100598621&ci_gpa=pla#product_description

Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I know people have been using Osmocote in their tanks. This looks like another coated, slow release fertilizer. The trick to using these is to bury them deeply so there is very little water movement. If you keep them too close to the surface they will release the fertilizer faster and it will get in the water column. 

It would be nice to see what the actual ingredients are, but a trial in a single tank might be worth it. 

Look for posts about Osmocote for some ideas about how much and some different ways to apply it. For example, the pellets may be hard to keep down. Some people put them in the gelatin capsules that you can put medicines in.


----------

